# Reaction to celexa



## Guest (Mar 6, 2002)

I am having a horrible reaction to celexa. It feels like liquid fire running through me. I called my therapist and she said not to take it anymore and call my Dr. He has not called back yet.It is everything I can do not to throw up, jump out of my skin or run until all of the adrenalin is used up.HELP!!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Southernbunny, I am concerned to hear this. If it really gets out of hand go to the ER, but hopefully your doctor gets back to you soon and will be able to help.Sorry I can't give you any more help then that for you.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

You know maybe call them back and say your having a bad reaction to the drug and need help pronto.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2002)

Thanks for responding Eric, it helps so much to talk. I called my counsellor and she said not to take the celexa anymore. My last dose was yesterday morning so hopefully I have made it through the worst part. I took some ativan which has helped a bunch and allowed me to sleep a bit.The Dr still has not called back but I have only taken the celexa for 4 days (today would have been 5) so I don't think there is any weaning off of it. Since depression is not the big issue for me, anxiety is, I certainly don't want to continue with something that makes matters worse.I have avoided buying the tapes because of the money involved (we are a one income family). Maybe I better work it out and get them because I don't want to live in an anxiety/IBS prison anymore.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Southernbunny, glad to hear it was only a short time.How is it going now for you?The doctor call you yet?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2002)

The Dr finally called and agreed that we would go without antidepressants for a while. He said it would probably take another day or so to get over the med completely.I am feeling better, but there are still pronounced anxious times , some nausea, etc. Hope it will all be over by tomorrow. Now I have to come up with a plan for dealing with the anxiety & IBS on a daily basis.I can do this!!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

You can do it southernbunny.







Will help you with a plan to start you off if you want.Glad your starting to feel better.


----------

